# What is the advantage of Parallel Clamps?



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

The clamp like this one:
Amazon.com: Jet 70440-2 40" Parallel Clamp 2 Pack: Home Improvement

I know it has a bigger face to touch the wood, did I miss the major points? What is the advantage compared with regular F-Clamp and the following Pipe Clamp?

Amazon.com: Bessey BPC-34 3/4-Inch H Style Pipe Clamp: Home Improvement

The pipe clamp is cheap and exchangeable, I suppose it should be the most popular clamp. But I saw people used more F-clamps than pips clamps.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Will, the one word answer is, "Fixity".
Parallel clamps maintain.......parallel. Glue can actually act as a lubricant in glue-ups, and it is for this reason that parallel must often be maintained, but even parallel clamping must be done correctly. The shortest distance between any two points is a straight line - but even this can be seemingly compromised in some glue-ups.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are very nice, but also have a nice price tag. 

I wonder if a setup using cauls and clamps might be just as good, but not cost as much?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

For what it's worth, the Jet clamps are only 4 times more than the Bessys you've linked to, but you need to add in the pipe cost which may be near $12 for 40" black iron, now the clamp is about $25-$27 and suddenly the Jets are only twice as much. Sure its a lot, but then you get a lot more too. 

http://www.amazon.com/Jorgensen-804...R1HQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336558418&sr=8-1 $50 each

Amazon.com: Bessey KRX2440 K Body REVO Fixed Jaw Parallel Clamp Kit Includes: 2-24-inch, 2-40-inch K Body Clamps and 2-KBX20 Extenders: Home Improvement Check out this deal, (2) 24", (2) 40", and (2) bar extenders, all for $150

I think a good set up is to have several of each type, the bar clamps are less expensive and interchangeable with different lengths of pipe so sure you want to have those available. Don't not get them, they can be great. But there is a time and place for the parallel bodies too.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Many thanks to Will for bringing the topic up and Otis and Jack for sharing their thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

jlk103144 said:


> Those are very nice, but also have a nice price tag.
> 
> I wonder if a setup using cauls and clamps might be just as good, but not cost as much?


I think the price tag is NOT nice!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I just recently decided to gradually start switching out all my clamps for the Bessy Revos. Yes. They are expensive. They are worth every penny. There hold power and ease of far exceed anything I have previously used. Something I have quickly learned with clamps is that, like most anything else, you get what you pay for. 

The 4 pack with extenders from Amazon is a good deal, and in fact I will be discussing it with SWMBO this evening.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I bought that two JET 40'' clamps with $60 from Amazon when they were on sale.
I wonder how JET clamps compare with Bessy? The Amazon Bessy deal looks great. 



NiceG316 said:


> I just recently decided to gradually start switching out all my clamps for the Bessy Revos. Yes. They are expensive. They are worth every penny. There hold power and ease of far exceed anything I have previously used. Something I have quickly learned with clamps is that, like most anything else, you get what you pay for.
> 
> The 4 pack with extenders from Amazon is a good deal, and in fact I will be discussing it with SWMBO this evening.


----------



## TimmerwerkTV (May 9, 2012)

do nbot know


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have heard really good things about the Jet clamps, and are at least as good as the Bessey's. I do believe the blocks on them are a little bit bigger. The only reason I went with Bessey over Jet is I can get Bessey clamps often on sale at woodcraft and Lowes, where no where local sells the Jets.

As an FYI, I did end up taking advantage of Amazon's deal. If you don't mind waiting 5-8 days you can get shipping free. Thank you Jack for pointing that out.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack Wilson said:


> For what it's worth, the Jet clamps are only 4 times more than the Bessys you've linked to, but you need to add in the pipe cost which may be near $12 for 40" black iron, now the clamp is about $25-$27 and suddenly the Jets are only twice as much. Sure its a lot, but then you get a lot more too.
> 
> Amazon.com: Jorgensen 8048 Cabinet Master 48-Inch 90-Degree Parallel Steel Bar Clamp: Home Improvement $50 each
> 
> ...


Good points all.

The other thing I would like to mention about the black pipe is that it transfers to your work extremely easy. Precaution needs to be taken to avoid ruining what you are working on.

I too got in on the $60 Jet deal, I ordered two sets. I also have two Irwins that I think aren't quite as nice, but those were only $20 per from Rockler. It's all personal preference between clamps, and parallel clamp manufacturers in specific. I like the Jets because of the quick release tab. Much better than the Irwins, and don't like to smash my fingers because the stay didn't take.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> Good points all.
> 
> The other thing I would like to mention about the black pipe is that it transfers to your work extremely easy. Precaution needs to be taken to avoid ruining what you are working on.


+1, precisely. I thought about that several times after I posted, but was at work so it went unsaid. Thank you for mentioning this!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought I would make a quick update as I am working on my first full project that I have had my bessey clamps. The project consists of 2 panels with a mortise and haunched tenon joinery. I was working on getting the dry fitting done, and was having a trouble getting both stiles to fit square, and there were some slight gaps. In the past I would have struggled to get these cleaned up and looking good. This time, I put two of my clamps on it, tightened them up, and the whole panel immediately squared up! That right there made them worth every penny I spent on them.

I am going to continue buying these clamps as I find them on sale, and plan on making them my go-to clamps from here on out.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You're right. They're expensive, but worth every penny when you are trying to get good square fit-ups in glue joints. I gave up on pipe clamps and switched to the original Bessey clamps about 12 years ago. The switch was very expensive as I have at least 4 of each size up to 60" and even more of some of the heavily used sizes. I still have the pipe clamps, but I rarely use them for woodworking anymore. They now seem to be used more by my son for welding fabrication and they seem to be gradually moving from my wood shop to the metal shop.

Charley


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

There is not an advantage to the overpriced clamps compared to the less expensive solutions. Even with the negative comments about pipe clamps I would still go to Harbor Freight, buy a few pipe clamps on the cheap and accomplish the same thing with proper application as the overpriced clamps. I spend good money on many of my woodworking tools and equipment but I also use good old common sense and buy less expensive items that cost much less and work just as well as overpriced brand name items. Set-up time may be a little longer with pipe clamps but if anybody is in that much of a hurry woodworking is not the ideal way to make use of their time. It also amazes me at the number of people that fall prey to the psychological brainwashing of companies that want people to believe their product is the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Has anyone read the article in Fine Woodworking , number 209(Winter 1010), starting at page 64? It does a comparison of the different parallel clamps and has a recommended winer. 

They liked the Jorgensen and Jet best.

There are also clamps which also allow the worker to make things parallel, or squared, and then use regular clamps. Aren't they just as nice for use with regular clamps?


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Ken Bee said:


> There is not an advantage to the overpriced clamps compared to the less expensive solutions. Even with the negative comments about pipe clamps I would still go to Harbor Freight, buy a few pipe clamps on the cheap and accomplish the same thing with proper application as the overpriced clamps. I spend good money on many of my woodworking tools and equipment but I also use good old common sense and buy less expensive items that cost much less and work just as well as overpriced brand name items. Set-up time may be a little longer with pipe clamps but if anybody is in that much of a hurry woodworking is not the ideal way to make use of their time. It also amazes me at the number of people that fall prey to the psychological brainwashing of companies that want people to believe their product is the next best thing since sliced bread.


You might think they are overpriced, but the industry as a whole does not agree with how many are sold, even at the higher price.

The reality is, I didn't pay that much of a premium for any of my parallel clamps than what most pay for pipe clamps, plus the pipe. Just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it shouldn't work for everyone else.

First, it was 'you didn't spend enough money on your tools.' Now, it's 'you spent too much money on your tools.' I'm beginning to think a lot of people just like to tell someone else they aren't doing it 'right,' which really means 'my way.'


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the comments. 
I just broke a Harbor Freight bar clamp last weekend, it is the item in following link. I didn't get hurt but it was scary. So I will try to avoid HF things.
http://www.harborfreight.com/36-inch-aluminum-bar-clamp-38184.html

Now I wonder that does parallel clamp win every point over pipe clamp/regular F clamp? except it is expensive? 
I only have two parallel clamps on hands. In my last small shelf project, I found at least I need 4 more of them.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

volunteers said:


> Thank you guys for all the comments.
> I just broke a Harbor Freight bar clamp last weekend, it is the item in following link. I didn't get hurt but it was scary. So I will try to avoid HF things.
> 36" Aluminum Bar Clamp
> 
> ...


Don't avoid HF things, just avoid poor HF things. Did it break right below where the screw is on the end of the clamp? I think it's poor quality casting. Depending on what length you need, I found the adjustable ones decent enough. However, now that I have my Jets (and even the two Irwins), I never reach for them.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Exactly, the broken part is at the end of clamps, right below the screw. I don't think I abused it. 



Cocheseuga said:


> Don't avoid HF things, just avoid poor HF things. Did it break right below where the screw is on the end of the clamp? I think it's poor quality casting. Depending on what length you need, I found the adjustable ones decent enough. However, now that I have my Jets (and even the two Irwins), I never reach for them.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

volunteers said:


> Thank you guys for all the comments.
> I just broke a Harbor Freight bar clamp last weekend, it is the item in following link. I didn't get hurt but it was scary. So I will try to avoid HF things.
> 36" Aluminum Bar Clamp
> 
> ...


Could you take some pictures and show us exactly what the problem was? Picture is always worth a thousand words.

Here's another thought: just how much pressure were you applying? If it was scary, i.e. dangerous, perhaps there was too much applied?

I'm also a Huge believer in the use of 'cauls'. Why wouldn't some of them be able to do the job of many parallel clamps?


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, I will take a picture during the weekend. I didn't throw it away so far. 



jlk103144 said:


> Could you take some pictures and show us exactly what the problem was? Picture is always worth a thousand words.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

volunteers said:


> OK, I will take a picture during the weekend. I didn't throw it away so far.


Great!

Here is something else. Have you checked out the Bowclamp? And believe me I am not attempting to dissuade you from buying more parallel clamps. But if someone is going to pick up more, then what would be wrong with getting something that was even more versatile for the price? 

I've actually made several of these, which I posted somewhere else here on the forum. The retail items are quite reasonable in cost, and the ones I made are every bit as practical, and was able to make six out of regular 2 x 4 material. 

Anyway, I think the caul is much more practical and actually helps cut down on the number of required clamps.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Cocheseuga said:


> First, it was 'you didn't spend enough money on your tools.' Now, it's 'you spent too much money on your tools.' I'm beginning to think a lot of people just like to tell someone else they aren't doing it 'right,' which really means 'my way.'


Where did this line come from in reference to my spending more or less money on tools. To begin with your way of putting it makes absolutely no sense and secondly I never said anything even remotely to your way of putting it if you take the time to read it once again. Better yet I will try to explain it so even you may possibly understand. I said I spend good money on my tools but if a job can be accomplished with a procedure or tool that is cheaper with the "same" results that is how I do it.

I am also not implying others are "not" doing it "right". Everybody has their own way of accomplishing a task in case you didn't know that little known fact. My input was to point out I feel many tools are overpriced for their uses and can be replaced with less expensive ways to do a job. As an example myself and many others have made jigs and fixtures for pennies when the same tool would cost several dollars if bought from a dealer.

Of course it is my way just as you have your way as it should be. It appears though you can explain your way, but I and others can't just because you don't agree and want your way to be the only "right" way. At least that is how I read your input and I would bet money I am dead on in that assessment based on your attitude in reference to my post by reading into it something that isn't there or even implied.

Oh yes. Don't you know "industry standards" do not always favor the consumer and most often favor the manufacturers in order to fleece people that don't know any better out of their money. I for one base my purchasing decisions on public reviews and input. When it comes to routing more often than not my information on buying and using routers and associated equipment come from this forum, but in your opinion I should quit relying on what I learn in the forum and other reliable sources and follow the industry standards as gospel. I don't think so sir.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gentlemen....

Please, lets keep this thread on point.........if you must pursue the disagreement, please take it private...

bill


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Gentlemen....
> 
> Please, lets keep this thread on point.........if you must pursue the disagreement, please take it private...
> 
> bill


Excuse me for keeping "on point" but here is the very title of the thread: _What is the advantage of Parallel Clamps?_ 

Now, I'll be the first to state that there is an advantage to them, but in my opinion they are very, very expensive. I am also stating that for the money there are other alternatives which can do every bit as good a job, require far less clamps, and even save money along the way. 

How can anyone possibly contend that addressing the very point of the thread is violating the rules or creating disharmony? And why must intellectual disagreement be kept in the back parlours, where others are not able to keep up with it? 

And I'm not trying to be a troublemaker here. I'm not in a position to speak for Ken, but before I would spend my valuable funds on them, I would be more apt to use what I already have available. These things are just outrageously expensive compared to other equally practical items. 

I'm sorry, but like the Hans Christian Anderson tale, the emperor is not wearing any clothes..........in my opinion. If this type of clamp is not cut substantially in price, it is not going to ever be a mainstream item. I can purchase a pair of Bowclamps for half the cost of a pair of these things and not only get a square clamp, but one that only needs a pair to obtain even pressure across the entire surface of the joint. To do all that, one would have to use far more than two parallel clamps, and invest in several hundred dollars. Its just not practical.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

What is the regular price and deal price for a 40'' or 30'' Parallel Clamp? I checked online it's about $45 for one clamp. What price did you get for your parallel clamps? and brand?
Thanks.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

For those who may not have seen the video on How to make poorboy Parallel Clamps, this is one way to cut costs. And if a set of measured holes were drilled, each one could be adjustable for different size jobs, allowing for several sets to be used for different applications. 

For instance, a pair could be used for the top of the glue job, and a pair for the bottom, ensuring a straight glued surface. 

And here are some questions that were asked about the poorboy clamps: Poorboy Parallel Clamps…questions from a Woodworker


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jlk103144 said:


> For those who may not have seen the video on How to make poorboy Parallel Clamps, this is one way to cut costs. And if a set of measured holes were drilled, each one could be adjustable for different size jobs, allowing for several sets to be used for different applications.
> 
> For instance, a pair could be used for the top of the glue job, and a pair for the bottom, ensuring a straight glued surface.
> 
> And here are some questions that were asked about the poorboy clamps: Poorboy Parallel Clamps…questions from a Woodworker


Now here is an excellent $2.00 solution. From what I gather in my travels around the woodworking realm squeezing the edges together tightly will squeeze out the glue and leave you with a weak joint so something simple as this is just the ticket.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe I am going to make at least four of them, and set up a series of holes at each end, which will allow me to expand the usable tightening distance by a factor of one inch at a time. That way only four can do the job on a number of sizes. And all I would have to do would be to reposition the pads as required. 

Then I will have four more highly affordable, and equally dependable, parallel clamps, which will cost me less than $10, plus a little time. 

Oh, and here is something else. Being a big believer in cauls, it goes like this. 

These adjustable panel cauls, which Derek reported on here, will work for heavy jobs, by keeping the entire job flat, and allow for either bar clamps, or almost any adjustable clamp. But it will also allow for use of the BowClamp/knockoffs to apply even pressure along the edge of the work piece, and just require those two adjustable panel cauls, and two of the curved cauls . 

Either way, they will work nicely, offer the satisfaction of knowing you created your own easy solution, and left more money in the bank account. I just love self-made jigs, and especially if they are every bit as good as the 'high priced spread'.









Incidentally, have you gone through the entire site where those 'poorboy' parallel clamps are shown? There are a good number of interesting projects and jigs, with great videos on how to make your own.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jlk103144 said:


> For those who may not have seen the video on How to make poorboy Parallel Clamps, this is one way to cut costs. And if a set of measured holes were drilled, each one could be adjustable for different size jobs, allowing for several sets to be used for different applications.
> 
> For instance, a pair could be used for the top of the glue job, and a pair for the bottom, ensuring a straight glued surface.
> 
> And here are some questions that were asked about the poorboy clamps: Poorboy Parallel Clamps…questions from a Woodworker


Hi John...If I may I would like to make a suggestion after looking at the pictures of the home made clamps. In my opinion it would be wise to place a piece of wax paper under the clamps where the glue would squeeze out. I understand the picture is just a mock-up but should be noted. You wouldn't want your clamps to become a permanent part of your panels I don't think. 

Just my less than 2 cents worth.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Ken Bee said:


> Now here is an excellent $2.00 solution. From what I gather in my travels around the woodworking realm squeezing the edges together tightly will squeeze out the glue and leave you with a weak joint so something simple as this is just the ticket.


i started a thread on another woodworking site asking questions about how tight to clamp, and the consensus was that, since it is impossible to squeeze ALL the glue out, that it was OK to crank down pretty much as hard as you want and the joint would be just as strong.

but they also agreed that all that is really necessary it to hold it together to make sure it doesn't move while the glue is drying, so it does not need to be clamped very hard.

http://www.worldofwoodforum.com/vb/showthread.php?5374-Gluing-up-how-tight-to-clamp


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

Opps, somehow I double posted the questioning, and forgot the video. 

Its right here.

And note that he adds plastic covering to keep the glue from messing up the clamps. It was left out of the above picture because without it, the picture would be more self-explanatory.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I bought a pair of Bessey 30'' K-body parallel clamp with $27 each, at this price is it a good deal?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, that sounds like a good deal to me!


----------

